# safety in using exposed saw blades



## WAPY (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi everybody,
I'm still a newbie here on LJ and enjoying a lot.
I'm thinking of an issue on safety, concerning our frequent use of power saws I'd like to share here. 
I'm also assuming you all are aware of the Sawstop "flesh detection system" and of the competitor Bosh Reaxx model.
I've read of the controversy between SAWSTOP and BOSCH, where the first was prosecuting the second because of breach of patents rights. Indeed Bosch has put on the market a table saw with very similar system (called Reaxx), even better because it doesn't plunge the blade into a chunk of aluminum as Sawstop does, preserving thus the blade.

I believe that, beyond any patent right, the safety of our fingers and hands when using this dangerous tools should be worth of a regulation much more stringent that takes advantage of every technology available on the market in order to avoid so many amputations as statistics document to us. It sounds to me as something that has been invented for the advantege of all the mankind like electricity or medicines. It's a matter of fact that here in Italy and in EU, but I'm sure in the USA as well, industrial machinery cannot be used without safety controls that force operators keeping their hands off the dangerous area as much as possible.
So why this easy rule can't apply also to woodworking power tools? I mean, why apparently no one is considering enhancement in safety a requirement for revising production and marketing regulations? 
Ok, we all know that the table saws have the blade guard and we all know also that we take it off as soon as possible! But what about the band saws?

Hope reading your comment soon!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> But what about the band saws?


I never take the blade guards off my band saw.

Cheers,
Brad
(Eating popcorn and waiting for the inevitable… ;-)


----------



## WAPY (Jul 4, 2017)

> But what about the band saws?
> 
> I never take the blade guards off my band saw.
> 
> ...


You do have a blade guard on the band saw?
can I see a picture of it?
Anyway the issue is not referred to "keep the blade guard on" , nobody would recommend to take it off.
The question is: can we all exploit the available technology without paying 4000 $ / € for a safe power saw?
Or, if you prefer, can we *retrofit* (I think this is the word) our already working saws with an updated safety technology? 
It seems we can't.
Cheers and thanks


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not think we need another Sawstop thread or one about if we should keep guards on etc etc etc.

We know where the thread will go and what people will say.


----------



## IndianaWoodworker (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't think any of us needs the government meddling in our woodworking affairs. Besides, it will only make the cheaper saws more expensive to add that technology. I'll just stick with following well established shop safety rules I learned long ago…it's effective and doesn't cost a thing. Despite what you believe the statistics are saying, in the overall scheme of things, these incidents of serious injury are rather rare.


----------



## WAPY (Jul 4, 2017)

well guys, my apologies for starting a thread that have been already discussed.

After Redoak49's reply I've dig in the forum and read some related topics, and realized that it's better talking of something else.

Ok, good to know, lets go ahead.

Cheers


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

It happens, don't worry about it. Here are some other topics I avoid commenting on at all costs, Tormex, Festool and the question of CNC being real woodworking. All those are ones I have seen cause quite a stir. Was amusing to read the comments though!


----------



## WAPY (Jul 4, 2017)

woodbutcherbynight thanks, 
I ended up with the same feeling so, as I said, look forward for something else.

cheers


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> But what about the band saws?
> 
> I never take the blade guards off my band saw.
> 
> ...


I hope you don;t put butter and salt on your popcorn. That's more dangerous than removing your blade guard. You can live with 9 fingers but not with clogged arteries.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Band saws???


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Do this Google search "blade guards for band saws" they got plenty of them.


----------



## WAPY (Jul 4, 2017)

wow! never saw before !


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> wow! never saw before !
> 
> - WAPY


Well that just goes to show you it never hurts to rehash the same old subject. Somebody always learns something new.


----------



## WAPY (Jul 4, 2017)

dear *AlaskaGuy*, I was referring to the meat saw with that incredible finger detector mounted on the saw case on top of the saw. And that confirms to me that technology is already available to all !
even though certainly that saws cost much more than ours, they belong to the industrial machinery I referred above.
That said, what comes out after googleing as you suggested me, none of the alleged band saw guards are really a detection system as I'm hoping will be available in future to all DIY'ers.

Do somebody know how to close a therad ?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Do somebody know how to close a therad ?
> - WAPY


No need to close the thread. We're (very arguably) all adults….If someone doesn't like the topic of conversation, they shouldn't read, or participate in it. Simple.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I wonder should I see if I can put a guard on this puppy?


----------

